# Freezing Colostrum



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm 26 weeks pregnant and already making a lot of colostrum. I've started pumping once every couple of days because my breasts get full and start leaking a lot at night or they get painful, especially my right breast. I usually get about an ounce out at a time when I pump. So far, I haven't been freezing it, I've just been pouring it out.









Should I start freezing it? If so, can I freeze an ounce, then the next time I pump, add the new ounce to the bag with the frozen ounce? Or does each pumping session need it's own container? I'll be pumping and freezing once the baby is here too because I'll need to return to work around 6 weeks PP and will need a good supply built up. Can I mix the frozen colostrum with the expressed breastmilk in bottles for the baby when she's older? What would you do with a frozen stash of colostrum?

Oh and I will stop pumping if it starts causing contractions.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd freeze it! If I didn't use it then imagine the gift that would be to a baby in need!

I think I'd stick with 1 oz aliquots because if baby needs it for birth then 1 oz is a good volume, and if it's used when baby is older then mixing 1 oz with other (later) milk would be a good mix.

I think I leaked 2 drops in pregnancy - you're amazing! I hope you don't get engorged.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks. I'm a little worried about how my supply is going to be after the baby is here if it is already so active. I know that there can be a different kind of challenge with an over-supply.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I had massive over supply, but only after my baby lost about 15% of his weight after birth! Around day 4 my milk came in and slowly built until I think I could have easily fed three babies by week 2. Only having 1 baby this was an issue, but I managed to get it under control - so if you have over supply don't worry, you can deal with it!

But with all that colostrum I bet you don't see a big weight loss after birth


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been waiting for the colostrum to come in so I could pump some. I had such a hard time with DS. I leaked all the time, then when he was super jaundiced pumpkin man, milk was nowhere to be seen.

I'd like to bring some to the hospital with a lactaid just in case 

I wouldn't add to it. When you do that, you still have to consider it as old as the 1st milk, like if you pump monday, wednesday and friday, and put it all in the bag, all the milk should be considered Monday.

Plus, it never hurt anyone to thaw 2 packages instead of one. You'll have less waste, and NBs don't drink more than an ounce anyway.


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with this completely! I had a bit of my early, colustrum-y milk frozen from right after DS was born and since I never used it, I ended it up donating to a couple who were adopting a newborn. I felt so honored to be able to give it to another baby!

Definitely freeze it in the milk storage bags one ounce at a time. It's so incredible you can already pump that much. I was doing good to get an ounce at a time when I pumped mature milk after DS was born!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatioGardener*
> 
> I'd freeze it! If I didn't use it then imagine the gift that would be to a baby in need!
> 
> ...


----------

